# XTAR VP4 - 4 Bay Lithium Ion Charger



## StandardBattery (Sep 7, 2014)

The highly anticipated XTAR VP4 charger was announced a few days ago. A lot of people were asking for a 4 bay version of the fairly recent and popular VP2 charger, but in a somewhat confusing decision that's not exactly what XTAR decided to offer with the VP4. The good news is they seemed to have kept the price down on the charger and I expect this is the main reason for many of it's design decisions.


*Specs from XTAR site:
*
*Cell Compatibility:*

10440/16340/14500/14650/17670/18350/18490/18500/18650/18700 *and/or two *22650/25500/26650 lithium batteries

*Features:*


Compatible with IMR lithium battery
Each channel is independent
Three-stage charge algorithm(TC-CC-CV)
Three charge current options (0.25 A, 0.5 A, and 1.0 A)
Soft-start function, to avoid damage from large charge current while charging.
Automatically cut off when the battery is charged fully
Precision cut-off voltage at 4.2V
Compatible with small capacity battery
Over heat protection
LCD displays each battery real time statues
Use high power intelligent step-down DC - DC circuit, greatly reduce the energy loss;
Built-in reverse-polarity and short-circuit protection circuit
Use fireproof material for the shell
0V activation function can wake up the over-discharged/sleeping batteries
120°angle high definition VA screen to display the charging current ,voltage and power indicator, you can see the charging status from any angle of view.
Certified by CE, RoHS

*Price:
*$ 39.90 (September 7th, 2014 xtardirect)


*Preliminary Observations:*

*Surprising Omissions:

*

No Charge Voltage selection switch for different cell chemistries/construction. Adds simplicity, but removes flexibility. Good for a more mainstream charger, but other design changes could have kept the flexibility and the simplicity for the general user.
Only 2 Charge Bays can support 1A charge current according to initial product images. This seems to be a big omission to me since I think one of the main uses for a 4 bay charger would be to use it for larger capacity cells used in some of the newer lights that take 3-4 18650 cells.

*
Less Surprising Omissions:
*


No USB Power Output. This one I'm 50/50 on, a very nice feature, but a 4 bay charger is a bit big to be using for it's USB output. Still if someone has limited number of devices this would be handy during a power failure. Again, I think this is a clear cost cutting measure.


*Thoughts:
*
The price is very reasonable, but many VP2 owners might just get a second VP2 if they really need the VP2 features, or wait/opt for a different charger. 

For some users it might still be best to just buy 2 VP2 chargers, which seem to have been reduced in price ($34.90 xtardirect 2014.09.07). Prices could be temporary, we will have to wait and see. XTAR says this is the 4 bay charger everyone has been waiting for, but I'm sure they know that this is not true, even if 'everyone' is limited to just their VP1/VP2 users.

I can almost understand the omission of the Voltage Selection Switch, but I think there were better solutions. If it turns out that it's true and all 4 slots cannot charge simultaneously at 1A then I think XTAR some how lost touch with the need for such a charger; but maybe I'm wrong.

I expect this to be a popular model, but many hard core users might wait for the next XTAR or the new 'DC2' charger as the high capacity cells are now quite commonly in use.


----------



## magellan (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice discussion and details about this new charger.

I have the Nitecore i4 (for home use) and i2 (mainly for travel) Intellichargers and have been very happy with them. For small batteries I have a Watson charger, an Xtar MC0 small battery charger, and a Cottonpicker's Octa charger. I need to go back and look at all the specs on the Nitecore units, but does anybody know off the top of their heads if the VP4 is better than the Nitecore?


----------



## kreisl (Sep 7, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> I expect this to be a popular model, but many hard core users might wait for the next XTAR or the new 'DC2' charger as the high capacity cells are now quite commonly in use.


Thanks for the heads up i am always interested in good quality chargers.
+ 1, i expect this to be a popular model too, because of the reasonable price. that's as low as the new DC2 can't ever get. at a similar price level it'd be easy to favor one model  but at the assumed different levels it's a toss between pay more-get more and pay less-get less.

i am wishing XTAR team much luck with their new VP4. It looks like a very good alternative to 4-bay Nitcore, Efest, Soshine and Thrunite chargers.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 7, 2014)

I think one of the main differences between the i4 (and most Nitecore chargers) and the XTAR is the XTAR use true constant-current in their CC charge phase and the i4 uses a pulse modulated current, meaning the average is the desired charger current but the peak is higher. I believe the i4 using this method of charging for both LiIon and NiMH, but there is some debate on whether it's a good idea on LiIon, and maybe a little less controversy for NiMH.

The other difference is of course the i4 is supporting LiIon and NiMH cells the XTAR is dedicated to LiIon.

There seems to have been more reports of Nitecore charger failures, but that's my unscientific calculation. XTAR is pretty serious about LiIon chargers and have a nice selection, I think they have the better R&D and technology in their products.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 7, 2014)

I did not notice or see a USB output port on the back of this VP4 charger, like the VP2. Am I missing something?


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 7, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> I did not notice or see a USB output port on the back of this VP4 charger, like the VP2. Am I missing something?



Nope, it's not there... forgot to mention that one.


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 7, 2014)

I too was hoping for a four bay version of the VP2. Although the price point may have been higher, the VP4 as it is now isn't really compelling. I already have a couple Nitecore D4s, and would have definitely considered a VP4 if they had kept all the features of the VP2. But in fact, in many ways, this is a LESS capable charger, compared to both the VP2 and the Nitecore D4. So despite the price, I'm not very interested. Too much compromise for my liking. For someone who doesn't already have a decent lithium-ion charger, this would be a good option, but a bit disappointing for those of us who wanted it to be a premium charger like the VP2.


----------



## magellan (Sep 7, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> I think one of the main differences between the i4 (and most Nitecore chargers) and the XTAR is the XTAR use true constant-current in their CC charge phase and the i4 uses a pulse modulated current, meaning the average is the desired charger current but the peak is higher. I believe the i4 using this method of charging for both LiIon and NiMH, but there is some debate on whether it's a good idea on LiIon, and maybe a little less controversy for NiMH.
> 
> The other difference is of course the i4 is supporting LiIon and NiMH cells the XTAR is dedicated to LiIon.
> 
> There seems to have been more reports of Nitecore charger failures, but that's my unscientific calculation. XTAR is pretty serious about LiIon chargers and have a nice selection, I think they have the better R&D and technology in their products.




Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## UnderPar (Sep 8, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> *I too was hoping for a four bay version of the VP2*. Although the price point may have been higher, the VP4 as it is now isn't really compelling. I already have a couple Nitecore D4s, and would have definitely considered a VP4 if they had kept all the features of the VP2. But in fact, in many ways, this is a LESS capable charger, compared to both the VP2 and the Nitecore D4. So despite the price, I'm not very interested. Too much compromise for my liking. For someone who doesn't already have a decent lithium-ion charger, this would be a good option, but a bit disappointing for those of us who wanted it to be a premium charger like the VP2.



Was also holding myself from purchasing the VP2 since I was really waiting for a 4-bay charger from Xtar similar to VP2 and thought that this could be the answer. But the specs doesn't seem to be that impressive for now. So for now, I have to depend on my ever reliable Nitecore i2 charger.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 8, 2014)

Quick size comparison shot.






ImageShack does not appear to let me post a bigger image anymore, just the large thumbnail..


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 9, 2014)

Notes: 

Charge current can still not be independently selected per battery bay. I think their earlier description made it sound like it could.
If a battery is in bay 2 or 3 then the max charge rate is 500mA for all bays.
It is supplied with only a 12V 1A power adapter so capabilities are limited right at the start.
A piece of black gaffers tape will nicely hide the ugly white print on top of the charger.


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 9, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> Notes:
> 
> Charge current can still not be independently selected per battery bay. I think their earlier description made it sound like it could.
> If a battery is in bay 2 or 3 then the max charge rate is 500mA for all bays.
> It is supplied with only a 12V 1A power adapter so capabilities are limited right at the start.





Ugh, this is disappointing. They call it four "fully independent" bays, but clearly they aren't. It might have four separate channels, i.e., doesn't share current among two bays like the Nitecore i4. But it is NOT independent when a cell in bay two can influence the charge rate for a cell in bay four, as you indicate. Not to mention the selector selects current for all bays simultaneously. It seems the more I learn about this charger, the less I like it. If you want a great quality li-ion charger, stick with the VP2. Has more capabilities than its big brother.


----------



## ven (Sep 9, 2014)

I will be sticking with my vp1 and vp2 set up,does not look as good but it does what i want. If i need 4.35v charging i use the vp2,if i need any 4.2v charging i use either or both with options to charge 4 cells at 1a......



Very disappointed and such a waste ...................:shakehead

Just the option of charging all 4 cells at 1a or even a 2a option,lowest of .25a/0.5/1a/2a would have been ideal per 2 bays(i know 4 independent would add $$$)so keeping a happy medium.

Maybe i have hopes for a vp6 then.............looking at the vp4 they wont start high


----------



## david57strat (Sep 9, 2014)

I picked up a VP2 charger a while back, and fell in love with it - except for the fact that it only had two charging bays, rather than four. Up until that time, for the past two years, I had been using a pair of NiteCore i4 V2 chargers, which were extremely reliable, and had four charging bays, each. I really wanted LiFePO4 charging capabilities, which is one reason I was immediately drawn to that feature in the VP2, as well as the compatibility with 26650 batteries, the ability to charge them side-by-side (not possible with the NiteCore chargers. The slots are too narrow), and the very easy-to-read nicely backlit status metering - all, nice touches in a premium battery charger; charges that I've come to appreciate and expect in the latest incarnations of the VP Series of chargers.

I later picked up two NiteCore D4 chargers, which are wonderful, except for the lower charge rate (375 mAh), if using all four bays - but 750 mAh, if only using two bays), as opposed to the VP2s maximum of 1Ah - impressive. I had a metering issue with one of them, and was immediately sent a new charger, and the seller sent me a prepaid label for the return of the faulty one. Excellent service. The metering on the D4s gives much more information (and it's even defeatable, if you'd prefer not to have the display on), but is not as clear to read as the VP2 (Not as bright; not as viewable from different angles). Each channel of the D4 can be individually programmed for different power/battery type, and the D4 supports NiMh batteries, as well as LiFePO4s, and you're not stuck with one setting applying to all bays - a nice touch, on the part of NiteCore. 

After reading that the new VP4's max charge rate (using all four bays) is only 500 mAh, and with the omission of the three-way switch (for the different battery types), as well as the USB charging function, I'm far less interested in picking up a VP4 - even at forty bucks. It's too bad, because XTAR Direct is just a ten minute drive from here. I really wanted all that the VP2 offered (all the features), with the _*addition *_of the two charging bays. I feel like they took way too many shortcuts with this charger, to offer it up at a more appealing price point - probably for the more novice battery enthusiasts - or those who just didn't have a use for those amazing (bonus) features that came, _standard _with the VP2. I'm with the other poster; they are are giving you a _less _capable charger (in the VP4) than what we've come to expect in the VP2. 

I'm almost better off, just buying another VP2, or waiting for the next incarnation of the VP series. Maybe they'll get all the features right, this time - even if the price point isn't quite as attractive? The VP2 (and I imagine, the newer VP4) will also accommodate the slightly longer 18650 protected batteries (which was a problem with the NiteCore chargers - even the new D4s. One slight complaint about the VP2 is that cheap-a** wall wart of a power supply. I HATE wall wart power supplies. The NiteCores have internal power supplies, so it's a more standardized cable connection, into the back of the unit. You can buy one of these cables in just about any electronics store (probably even a WalMart or Target), and the cables are far more robust than the flimsy power cable coming out of the little power supplies used for the XTAR chargers. Shame on you, XTAR. You need to do better with this. Not a deal breaker (After all, I did buy one - and will probably buy another one, especially at the new $35.00 price lol); just a general comment, as a heavy user of battery chargers - lithium ion, LifePO4, and NiMh. Maybe XTAR can improve on this, in the future. Yes, it would probably drive the price up, somewhat; but their chargers are supposed to be top-notch, right? This is one small feature that would put them a cut above most of the rest. That's my two cents' worth. 





Bottom to Top: Two D4 chargers, one VP2, and two i4 V2 (the oldest of the bunch, but still going strong)


----------



## david57strat (Sep 9, 2014)

ven said:


> I will be sticking with my vp1 and vp2 set up,does not look as good but it does what i want. If i need 4.35v charging i use the vp2,if i need any 4.2v charging i use either or both with options to charge 4 cells at 1a......
> 
> Very disappointed and such a waste ...................:shakehead
> 
> ...



Amen to that, brother. VP6, c'mawwwwn....and DON'T skimp on the features that make the VP2 the amazing charger that it is, this time around...please :|


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 9, 2014)

You make a lot of good points, david57strat. I agree...Xtar is known for quality chargers, and the VP2 is the top of the line Xtar. Should have kept that elite run going with the VP4, but instead they dumbed it down. Hopefully they will take this feedback, and release the version that we were actually waiting to buy. There are quite a few cheap chargers available that do a decent job...the VP4 should be fighting for a different market.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes it was the voltage selection, 1A, and 26650 support, in that order, that brought me to the XTAR chargers, i didn't even need the display but eventually got the vp2 as well since the display is handy and it still kept the individual led which i like alot and dislike other fancy chargers with display and no LED indicator for each bay. I got an i4 for free in some package deal but since my NiMH cells are already taken care of i didn't have a use for the i4 yet. I think i'll get a second V2 because in a way i like that better than a single 4 bay anyway. Maybe this new SkyRC unit will take the high end.


----------



## david57strat (Sep 9, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> Yes it was the voltage selection, 1A, and 26650 support, in that order, that brought me to the XTAR chargers, i didn't even need the display but eventually got the vp2 as well since the display is handy and it still kept the individual led which i like alot and dislike other fancy chargers with display and no LED indicator for each bay. I got an i4 for free in some package deal but since my NiMH cells are already taken care of i didn't have a use for the i4 yet. I think i'll get a second V2 because in a way i like that better than a single 4 bay anyway. Maybe this new SkyRC unit will take the high end.



I'm kind of leaning towards a second (and maybe even third) VP2, as well - especially at the new price point at which they're being offered. $35.00 is a steal, for the VP2. The only change I would ask of them, for that unit, would be to beef up the power supply - use an internal supply, rather than the dreaded wall wart that they're using. It's the one thing that makes it feel like it's not of the highest quality.


----------



## 18650 (Sep 10, 2014)

david57strat said:


> I'm almost better off, just buying another VP2, or waiting for the next incarnation of the VP series. Maybe they'll get all the features right, this time - even if the price point isn't quite as attractive? The VP2 (and I imagine, the newer VP4) will also accommodate the slightly longer 18650 protected batteries (which was a problem with the NiteCore chargers - even the new D4s. One slight complaint about the VP2 is that cheap-a** wall wart of a power supply. I HATE wall wart power supplies. The NiteCores have internal power supplies, so it's a more standardized cable connection, into the back of the unit. You can buy one of these cables in just about any electronics store (probably even a WalMart or Target), and the cables are far more robust than the flimsy power cable coming out of the little power supplies used for the XTAR chargers. Shame on you, XTAR. You need to do better with this. Not a deal breaker (After all, I did buy one - and will probably buy another one, especially at the new $35.00 price lol); just a general comment, as a heavy user of battery chargers - lithium ion, LifePO4, and NiMh. Maybe XTAR can improve on this, in the future. Yes, it would probably drive the price up, somewhat; but their chargers are supposed to be top-notch, right? This is one small feature that would put them a cut above most of the rest. That's my two cents' worth.


 Aren't power supplies usually the first thing to die in devices like this? Why would you want the extra heat contained inside the charger?


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 10, 2014)

18650 said:


> Aren't power supplies usually the first thing to die in devices like this? Why would you want the extra heat contained inside the charger?



Because wall warts take up a lot more room, and are tougher to replace. Other chargers can take the heat just fine...so why not Xtar's?

I have no idea whether the power supplies are first to die...haven't heard ANYONE with that problem...but you could be right. Still, I would prefer a contained unit...it should last for years either way.


----------



## david57strat (Sep 11, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Because wall warts take up a lot more room, and are tougher to replace. Other chargers can take the heat just fine...so why not Xtar's?
> 
> I have no idea whether the power supplies are first to die...haven't heard ANYONE with that problem...but you could be right. Still, I would prefer a contained unit...it should last for years either way.



Agreed. My two i4 V2 chargers (with internal power supplies), as well as the D2 chargers (both NiteCore chargers) have internal power supplies and do just fine with the heat. Wall wart power supplies are generally made of the cheapest made materials possible, and often fail - usually the result of flimsy cables/connectors, which result in having to replace the power supply.

I don't think a top notch charger (like the XTAR VP2, or the new VP4) should be using these external power supplies. It would have been better, had they incorporated the power supply into the charger itself, and designed cooling fins to allow for heat dissipation. Why can't they do that - like other companies have done successfully (like NiteCore)? So what if it makes the unit a bit bulkier? It's a better design.

I've had zero problems with chargers that have internal power supplies. I wish I could say the same for the dreaded wall warts; and this is not speaking only for battery charger power supplies, but power supplies, in general. 

I think wall wart power supplies leave a lot to be desired, in terms of build quality and dependability. 

If XTAR HAVE to continue using wall wart power supplies for their chargers, could they at least beef up the cable/wiring, and the connectors, with something more stress-resistant - actually made to last? I love their chargers, otherwise. I would happily pay the extra, to have a better power supply built into the unit - and I wouldn't mind, in the least, if this made their chargers a little bulkier, as a result. They don't have to be super tiny. They just need to charge batteries safely, dependably.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 12, 2014)

david57strat said:


> I think wall wart power supplies leave a lot to be desired, in terms of build quality and dependability.
> 
> If XTAR HAVE to continue using wall wart power supplies for their chargers, could they at least beef up the cable/wiring, and the connectors, with something more stress-resistant - actually made to last? I love their chargers, otherwise. I would happily pay the extra, to have a better power supply built into the unit - and I wouldn't mind, in the least, if this made their chargers a little bulkier, as a result. They don't have to be super tiny. They just need to charge batteries safely, dependably.



I think that you overstate the fragility of the wall wart power supplies.

Anecdotally, I've used dozens upon dozens of wall warts over the years...from boutique HiFi gear, to Dust Busters, Parmesan cheese graters, power screwdrivers, answering machines, fish tank equipment, cordless phones and various battery chargers and with the exception of one that I can recall going south on me, they've all outlasted the equipment that they're powering.

Heck, I'm even using my two Xtar wall warts and the Maha C-9000 wall wart to power a 12v 10" O2 Cool fan out on my patio during this muggy season and they've run that fan for a few days straight and not died on me, lol.

Chris


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 12, 2014)

I have never had any problem whatsoever with any wallwart or wallwart type charger.


----------



## coiler (Sep 12, 2014)

This makes me even happier with my recent VP2 buy, as the fact x4 bays full only giving 0.5 amps seems pointless?

They need to relaunch with the proper VP4, and call this version the VP4-lite


----------



## candle lamp (Sep 13, 2014)

It's a shame and disappointing that the charger supports 1A charge current for two bays only.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 14, 2014)

candle lamp said:


> It's a shame and disappointing that the charger supports 1A charge current for two bays only.



Yes i think they were just trying to make a charger to be more competitive on price with some of the other low-cost 4 bay chargers. It's actually a pretty nice charger at a fair price, but it was a mistake naming it the VP4. It's not the VP4 anyone expected and this is a shame. That said; for many people this is a nice simple charger with a good charge algorithm for standard LiIon cells of moderate capacity; it falls short for the "power-user". I hope they can rectify this in the future with a new model.

...but it may not matter to me, I have several of their chargers, and right now I have more capacity than my needs as I picked up a second VP2 at the $35 sale price, and have an SP1 and one of my simple favorites the WP2H, not to mention those USB ones. I think many, like me, on this forum may be ready for a DC2 class of charger next, I just wish they would stop calling these chargers "universal" it's getting very old. I have some old MAHA universal chargers that use magnetic hold rather than bays, magnetic connections or variable spacing contact connectors, magnetic temp sensor, and a wide voltage range; those were more universal in many ways. Today 'universal' simply means standard cylindrical NiMH and LiIon. I'm one that is not so concerned about having one charger do everything, but as they get expensive like the DC2 level then it is good value to provide this flexibility. I don't have an opinion on the Opus 3100 just yet, but I'm pretty sure I'll get the SkyRC MC3000 anyway and be done with my charger upgrades for a few years. Now I have too many chargers and not enough uses for NiMH cells at the moment.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 16, 2014)

I have to say I'm disappointed too. :/


----------



## markr6 (Sep 16, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> It's actually a pretty nice charger at a fair price, but it was a mistake naming it the VP4. It's not the VP4 anyone expected and this is a shame. That said for many people this is a nice simple charger with a good charge algorithm for standard LiIon cells of moderate capacity; it falls short for the "power-user". I hope they can rectify this in the future with a new model.



Yeah I recently ordered a VP2, then saw this. So I emailed the vendor "Cancel order!" so I can get a VP4 instead. Then, saw reviews about only 2 slots charging @ 1A, so I emailed them back "Nevermind...don't cancel order. All worked out OK!


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 17, 2014)

Once thing I'm liking about the VP2 is if I flip the voltage switch at least I see the setting on the display at power-on, I have to always remember to check the switch on the W2PH before I start, just in case. It would be really cool to have a color display where the display or background was a different color for each switch position. Or they could have tried a multicolor LED for each bay and have the charge color different for each voltage.

Anyway I think the display makes the charger safer given the voltage switch.


----------



## richardcpf (Sep 20, 2014)

Ever since one of my SP2 switching adapter overheated and failed I've made all of my lithium charging in one single unit.

The SP2 are used for faster charging and VP2 for a more detailed termination. They are connected to the Whatt's Up power meter. The power supply is rated 350W and provides stable 13.8V even under heavy load, a bit higher than the 12V rated input but I think a 10% variation is not a concern.

Surprisingly the VP2 came with an 12V 1A adapter while the SP2 came with a 12V 2A unit. I guess it's because the VP2 only operates to 1A/channel, but they should have included an 2A adapter just to play safe. These adapters does get quite hot and potentially dangerous if used at maximum capacity.







I really don't understand why it is so difficult for Xstar to manufacture a 4-bay SP2 with dual VP2 screens, with 4 bays charging independently @2A. It is what really people want, I would buy one even if they price it $70.


----------



## ven (Sep 20, 2014)

richardcpf said:


> Ever since one of my SP2 switching adapter overheated and failed I've made all of my lithium charging in one single unit.
> 
> The SP2 are used for faster charging and VP2 for a more detailed termination. They are connected to the Whatt's Up power meter. The power supply is rated 350W and provides stable 13.8V even under heavy load, a bit higher than the 12V rated input but I think a 10% variation is not a concern.
> 
> ...



Nice set up sir!!! and a huge +1 to everything said,for the right charger even $70, its still less than a 1/2 decent light these days


vp6 too


----------



## Conte (Sep 20, 2014)

That reminds me of how I use a computer psu at my workbench for infinite 12v output. 

One day I hope they make a 4 bay that can take a 26650 in all 4 bays on top of delivering 1 amp or more per bay.

It seems like the battery tech is always a step ahead of the chargers.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 20, 2014)

richardcpf said:


> Ever since one of my SP2 switching adapter overheated and failed I've made all of my lithium charging in one single unit.
> 
> The SP2 are used for faster charging and VP2 for a more detailed termination. They are connected to the Whatt's Up power meter. The power supply is rated 350W and provides stable 13.8V even under heavy load, a bit higher than the 12V rated input but I think a 10% variation is not a concern.
> 
> ...


Very nice setup.

Maybe your experience with the SP2 2A supply is one reason XTAR don't yet have the 4 bay 1A or 1.5A max charger yet. They need a good supply that can continuously deliver the required power since if they are not pulse charging there will be some pretty good peak demands, so they need a beefier supply. I'm sure they buy these from some OEM so they need to find one at the right quality and price and maybe that is not currently offered by their present supplier. They may also need some design changes to handle the potential heat within the area of the charger they desire. The market for a Li only charger at $70 is also maybe less than they require, so we'll just have to see what they come up with. Currently 2 VP2 chargers are $70 so they also have that market partially covered and 2 VP2 are quite handy since you can use different voltages and currents for each set of bays and you have some fallback if one unit dies. Having 4 SP1 is also a pretty nice setup for 2A capability and full indipendent charging of each cell with Voltage and Current control. You lose the LCD though, but have a good battery-bank option for unexpected power failures or traveling.


----------



## ven (Sep 20, 2014)

It would be nice just to have the 1 plug too even using my vp1 and vp2 can get a little tiresome regarding wires and plug space(personal opinion).


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 20, 2014)

ven said:


> It would be nice just to have the 1 plug too even using my vp1 and vp2 can get a little tiresome regarding wires and plug space(personal opinion).



Yes, 1 plug would be very nice, the clutter can get a bit much. Use a small powerbar is my best solution right now (or use a central supply like *richardcpf*). I think a really good non-pulsed 1-1.5A charger with built-in supply would be quite a bit bigger and I'd like to see a substatial heat-sink and thermal engineering rather than a fan. Still I might be interested if they made it, looks like the MC3000/DC2 though might be a good charger for the hobbiest, too much though for the general user which wants simple and low price. I think the Nitecore chargers cover that area because of their price point and frequent sales.


----------



## odessadream (May 16, 2015)

What aboout the Xtar VC4 ????? I think this the successor of the VP4, isn't it ? Does the VC4 have the same features as the VP2 ?


----------



## ven (May 16, 2015)

The vc4 does not support 3.8(4.35v) It can charge 2 cells at 1a,4 cells at 0.5a. Benefit is Nimh support and a big display that shows mah during and on completion of cell charge. Other than that its a USB charger so requires a USB/plug.......... Think as a travel charger with carry bag,but quite a size(well made)

I like the vc4,great just putting the cell in and not having to adjust the charge rate,1+4 bays for 1a and 2+3 for 0.5.


----------

